# $1200 to spend, looking for 1080p set in the 50" range?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking for new tv for my brother. He had an old Sony, 50", non- HDTV that looks horrible! Want 120 hz, 1080p, no Internet,, and no 3d. He has about $1200 to spend. 
Anything will look better than the set he has right now. Is there anything decent in that price range and size? Don't care if LCD or plasma. Thanks for the help


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't got any suggestions right off hand but a great place to look and compare prices is at www.NexTag.com, just type in the size your looking for and a whole list of TV's will show up.:T


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Try Fry's. They have a 50" plasma 1080p for $1099, but not sure about stock or shipping cost for you.

http://www.frys.com/search?search_type=regular&sqxts=1&query_string=50%22&submit.x=15&submit.y=14&cat=29792


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There are a couple of 50" Panasonic Viera's at Best Buy for under $700. And if you really want to make us happy, the HTS store has a Vizio 55" LCD for $1099 and a 55" Toshiba Regza for $1199 . :T


----------

